# Need a fish ID (have pic)



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys, my lfs sells "black piranhas" they are about 5 inches and they are 75$ a piece. They couldnt tell me the real name of the piranha, and i didnt have the digital camera but i found a picture that looks EXACTLY like the fish they have


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My guess is Sanchezi.







to ID forum


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like a sanchezi to me also.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ditto on the Sanchezi guess, but we'll need a pic of the actual fish.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i think sanch to.









nice fish..!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> sorry
> [snapback]1036344[/snapback]​


Looks like a rhom


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

IT IS A RHOM!!! i emailed the guy from the site i got the pic and its a juvenile rhom


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

get a pic and have Frank look at it make sure it is a good flank shot


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with Rhombeus


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks more like a Rhom, tail is not right for a Sanchezi.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom to me too based on the black band on the tail.


----------

